# Εργάζεσαι σε γραφείο



## MomESL

Someone says to me, Εργάζεσαι σε γραφείο; which I understand to mean, "are you working at the office." I would have said, δουλευεις σε γραφειο; Are these two sentences different in any way? Can I use them interchangeably or does δουλευεις refer more to manual labor and not an office?


----------



## διαφορετικός

MomESL said:


> Εργάζεσαι σε γραφείο; [...]
> δουλευεις σε γραφειο; [...]
> does δουλευεις refer more to manual labor and not an office?


No, I don't think so. Based on the dictionary entries for δουλεύω and εργάζομαι, I guess that there are the following differing connotations in this context:

δουλεύω: planned service, salary, livelihood.
εργάζομαι: skills, power of the working person.
Others may confirm or correct my above results.


----------



## ioanell

MomESL said:


> Εργάζεσαι σε γραφείο; ...δουλεύεις σε γραφείο;


Exactly the same meaning. Εργάζεσαι is simply a more formal verb than the more common δουλεύεις. You can surely use them interchangeably.


----------



## velisarius

In English you need the indefinite article. The question is whether you are working in an office, not in/at some particular office.


----------



## MomESL

διαφορετικός said:


> No, I don't think so. Based on the dictionary entries for δουλεύω and εργάζομαι, I guess that there are the following differing connotations in this context:
> 
> δουλεύω: planned service, salary, livelihood.
> εργάζομαι: skills, power of the working person.
> Others may confirm or correct my above results.





ioanell said:


> Exactly the same meaning. Εργάζεσαι is simply a more formal verb than the more common δουλεύεις. You can surely use them interchangeably.


Thank you!


----------



## διαφορετικός

ioanell said:


> Εργάζεσαι is simply a more formal verb than the more common δουλεύεις. You can surely use them interchangeably.


Is none of the two verbs more appropriate than the other one in the following example sentences?

Πού δουλεύεις/εργάζεσαι για να κερδίζεις χρήματα;
Στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του δουλεύει/εργάζεται συχνά πάνω στα έργα τέχνης του.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Is none of the two verbs more appropriate than the other one in the following example sentences?
> 
> Πού δουλεύεις/εργάζεσαι για να κερδίζεις χρήματα;
> Στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του δουλεύει/εργάζεται συχνά πάνω στα έργα τέχνης του.


The verb "δουλεύω" is more common and has more meanings than "εργάζομαι". I'd say that these verbs are interchangeable only in the first meaning of "δουλεύω":_κάνω μια δουλειά._
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


Δουλεύω/εργάζομαι για να κερδίσω χρήματα: both verbs are okay (the second one is more formal)
Δουλεύω πάνω σε ένα έργο τέχνης sounds more familiar to me, but the other version is also correct for me.


----------



## ioanell

διαφορετικός said:


> Is none of the two verbs more appropriate than the other one in the following example sentences?
> 
> Πού δουλεύεις/εργάζεσαι για να κερδίζεις χρήματα;
> Στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του δουλεύει/εργάζεται συχνά πάνω στα έργα τέχνης του.



Please, have in mind that the original question of the thread was whether the sentences εργάζεσαι σε γραφείο and δουλεύεις σε γραφείο were interchangeable. In the very reference that you quoted you can easily see in meaning No *I* that the verb δουλεύω has εργάζομαι as its synonym (*δουλεύω* …· *εργάζομαι*:…) and, specifically, in* I* “*α.* ασκώ ένα επάγγελμα, εργάζομαι βιοποριστικά:” and in *I “β1.* …εργάζομαι με πληρωμή στην υπηρεσία κάποιου: “. So, my answer was positive, given that one works in an office in order to earn money. This also applies to your example “Πού δουλεύεις/εργάζεσαι για να κερδίζεις χρήματα;”, but as to your second example “Στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του δουλεύει/εργάζεται συχνά πάνω στα έργα τέχνης του.” I’m going to agree with Perseas’s view, as δουλεύω has more meanings than εργάζομαι.


----------



## διαφορετικός

ioanell said:


> Please, have in mind that the original question of the thread was whether the sentences εργάζεσαι σε γραφείο and δουλεύεις σε γραφείο were interchangeable.


Yes, I do. My question was an attempt to check my first answer (#2) in this thread. The result seems to say that my first answer was rather wrong, but I have to admit that my first answer is difficult to interpret or use and might be obsolete.


----------

